# Port Listener



## precoc (11. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
also ich bin ein kompletter Neuling in der Java Programmierung, also bitte seid gütig zu mir ^^. 
Ich habe vor ein kleines Client Server Programm zu schreiben. Bei dem die Server Seite Als "Port Listener arbeitet" und der Client auf diesen Port zugreifen kann und in der Lage ist eine String an den Server zu senden, nach diesem Beispiel -> Hier .

In dem Beispiel ist es, soweit ich verstanden habe, allerdings so das der Server NUR so lange wartet bis EIN Client die Verbindung zu Ihm aufnimmt, hat ein Client das getan, gilt das Programm als Beendet. Ich möchte allerdings das das Programm so lange läuft bis ich es beende und das mehrere Client auf den Port zugreifen können (auch gleichzeitig). Also einen Listener der per Benutzer startet und stoppt. Wie gestaltet man also ein solches Programm das nicht nur einmal von oben bis unten abgearbeitet wird sondern eins das "die ganze Zeit" läuft?  

Bei der Suche zu diesem Thema bin ich bereits auf die so genannten Threads gestoßen (kann natürlich auch vollkommen falsch sein), ich habe es allerdings bis jetzt nur so verstanden das mehrere Threads gleichzeitig nebeneinander laufen können (zur Aufgabe "mehrere Clients gleichzeitig"), sind diese Threads "bearbeitet" und das Programm "abgearbeitet", dann gilt das Programm doch auch als "Fertig" und beendet. 

Es wäre super nett von euch wenn Ihr mir hierbei vieleicht helfen könntet, ich hoffe ich habe das Thema richtig getroffen und meine Beschreibung ist nicht all zu "schräg". Vielleicht habt ihr ja Anreiße von kleine Code Schnipseln oder Tipps für mich wie ich dies realisieren kann. 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## kaetzacoatl (11. Okt 2012)

Client/Server-Anwendung
Damit hab bin ich in die Serverprogrammierung eingestiegen.
Hoffe dir hilfst.


----------



## precoc (11. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank !  das wird mir wohl helfen!


----------

